
How not to design an airline website - toni
http://www.trimgairlines.com/
======
GnarfGnarf
If you click on the "Play" button more than once, it starts multiple, out-of-
synch instances of the theme.

------
julesallen
At least this is inadvertently entertaining.

The worst major airline so-called 'self service' area is Virgin Atlantic. You
can check in, that's it. Stunningly poor last Christmas when LHR was shut down
and phone lines were clogged.

------
GnarfGnarf
Thank you, this made my day. I submitted it to "Webpagesthatsuck.com".

------
hammock
What's next, we will be forced to view something like this on the in-seat
screens in front of us on the plane.

